# Civil unreast after Roe v Wade



## Mike Xonox

I am new here (though not new to prepping) so if I have this post in the wrong area please forgive me.

Living in the "Burbs" I have been making preps in case Roe is overturned. I have improved the fencing around the property. I have installed 11 cameras at my home both inside and out. I have also done the normal things that would be done if one were expecting unrest and martial law.

If there are others that feel as I and have ideas I might not have thought of please feel free.

Though I reside in the suburbs I own raw land in the sticks I could escape to if the need should arise.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

What's wrong with a little 'peaceful protesting'?


----------



## Mike Xonox

Back Pack Hack said:


> What's wrong with a little 'peaceful protesting'?


Ha Ha No Doubt...Last time I checked peaceful protest did not involve the use of molotov's and explosives.


----------



## Chipper

Think I would just get one of these and a couple cases of buckshot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mike Xonox said:


> Ha Ha No Doubt...Last time I checked peaceful protest did not involve the use of molotov's and explosives.


You haven't watched the news lately, have you?


----------



## Kauboy

I expect unrest in major metropolitan areas.
I don't expect the suburbs to see anything of significance.
If you go out, go armed. You could find yourself caught in the middle of a riot. Keep calm, chant with the crowd and be loud, and work your way to the fringe of the mass before making a discreet exit. DON'T STAND OUT!

The transition will be painful, but temporary.


----------



## Real Old Man

Back Pack Hack said:


> What's wrong with a little 'peaceful protesting'?


Last peaceful protests in 2020 resulted in death and destruction - the double D's


----------



## inceptor

Mike Xonox said:


> Ha Ha No Doubt...Last time I checked peaceful protest did not involve the use of molotov's and explosives.


The you haven't been paying attention. ALL Antifa and BLM's protests are peaceful.









CNN Calls Riot 'Mostly Peaceful' As Reporter Stands In Front Of Burning Buildings - The Police Tribune


Atlanta, GA – CNN has been ridiculed on social media for a graphic it put up about “mostly peaceful” protests on Tuesday while a reporter stood in front of burning buildings and cars. CNN correspondent Omar Jimenez was reporting live in Kenosha, Wisconsin during rioting over the shooting of...




policetribune.com


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> The transition will be painful, but temporary.


I guess it depends on what you mean by transition. Getting out of the riot, I agree. 

But I also see this transitioning into more and frequent riots. Rioters are peaceful protesters and gain from looting. Looting is lucrative, no out of pocket expenses and all profit. Plus they rarely are caught, and even then are usually let go.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Kauboy said:


> I expect unrest in major metropolitan areas.
> I don't expect the suburbs to see anything of significance.
> If you go out, go armed. You could find yourself caught in the middle of a riot. Keep calm, chant with the crowd and be loud, and work your way to the fringe of the mass before making a discreet exit. DON'T STAND OUT!
> 
> The transition will be painful, but temporary.


In my neighborhood we have a lot of retired veterans and I see lots of USMC and POW flags in yards. One guy even has 2 WWII jeeps. I like to be ready anyhow.


----------



## csi-tech

I heard this. It made me laugh.


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by transition. Getting out of the riot, I agree.
> 
> But I also see this transitioning into more and frequent riots. Rioters are peaceful protesters and gain from looting. Looting is lucrative, no out of pocket expenses and all profit. Plus they rarely are caught, and even then are usually let go.


The transition from abortion being federal protected to no longer being so...
Like the flailing of a dying animal, the end will be violent and dangerous, but it will end, and the idea will be dead.

Humans riot for stupid reasons. We'll never be passed that.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> The transition from abortion being federal protected to no longer being so...
> Like the flailing of a dying animal, the end will be violent and dangerous, but it will end, and the idea will be dead.
> 
> Humans riot for stupid reasons. We'll never be passed that.


I expect that may be the spark that ignites the fire. But I doubt that is the only reason. TPTB are telling us to expect severe food shortages. Gas prices are climbing ever higher and now the talk is of inflation, recession or both, depending on who you listen too.

Fewer people are working. How they are feeding their families, other than SNAP benefits, is beyond me. Remember when the SNAP system went down for about 12 hrs in a few states? Some stores were destroyed because the system didn't work at that moment. That was just a preview of the coming attraction. 

And now they are about to pass a federal red flag law. That will also add fuel to the fire. 

The rest of the year should be quite interesting.


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> And now they are about to pass a federal red flag law. That will also add fuel to the fire.


Can you provide support for this?
I know my backstabber of a senator (Cornyn) is leading the committee on the efforts in the senate, but to my knowledge (with constant updates from GOA) they've not made any headway in instituting a federal red flag initiative. They ARE pushing for a slush fund to entice states to enact such laws, but I haven't seen anything that shows the feds working to implement them.
If that's happening, I want to know ASAP.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> Can you provide support for this?
> I know my backstabber of a senator (Cornyn) is leading the committee on the efforts in the senate, but to my knowledge (with constant updates from GOA) they've not made any headway in instituting a federal red flag initiative. They ARE pushing for a slush fund to entice states to enact such laws, but I haven't seen anything that shows the feds working to implement them.
> If that's happening, I want to know ASAP.


It has passed the house and is in the senate.









House passes 'red flag' bill as part of gun control push


The House voted Thursday to pass a federal "red flag" bill intended to keep guns out of the hands of those who pose a threat to themselves or others as a bipartisan group of senators work to figure out a package that could garner 60 votes in the Senate on gun safety reform.




www.cnn.com





It seems like it's stuck in the senate. Probably over money.

And I don't think Cornyn will ever win here again.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> Can you provide support for this?
> I know my backstabber of a senator (Cornyn) is leading the committee on the efforts in the senate, but to my knowledge (with constant updates from GOA) they've not made any headway in instituting a federal red flag initiative. They ARE pushing for a slush fund to entice states to enact such laws, but I haven't seen anything that shows the feds working to implement them.
> If that's happening, I want to know ASAP.


And it seems they may have reached a compromise.









Senators reach bipartisan compromise on gun violence bill


WASHINGTON (AP) — Senate bargainers reached agreement Tuesday on a bipartisan gun violence bill , potentially teeing up final passage by week's end on an incremental but landmark package that would stand as Congress’ response to mass shootings in Texas and New York that shook the nation.




apnews.com


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> It has passed the house and is in the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House passes 'red flag' bill as part of gun control push
> 
> 
> The House voted Thursday to pass a federal "red flag" bill intended to keep guns out of the hands of those who pose a threat to themselves or others as a bipartisan group of senators work to figure out a package that could garner 60 votes in the Senate on gun safety reform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it's stuck in the senate. Probably over money.
> 
> And I don't think Cornyn will ever win here again.


I appreciate the link.
I have not been following the House, since the lunatics in control there can get whatever the hell they want.
The Senate "compromise" is what I've had my eye on. That's the one with the funding provision to incentivize states to enact red flag laws.

The word "compromise" has lost all meaning.
What did the other side give up?
"We want to ban all guns, but we'll settle for this" isn't a "compromise".

And it looks like Cornyn was chosen to head the group because he rode into his 6 year term in 2020 and still has 4 years left.
He hopes we'll all forget what he did here.
He is wrong.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> He hopes we'll all forget what he did here.
> He is wrong.


Very wrong.


----------



## Usernameforyou

The roe riots is just another focal point to stir up feelings and protests. As with the virus. Like blm they will use it to focus your attention when it should be on other things. Anyways, have you thought about dead drop door brackets to prevent entry? Chicken wire over windows to prevent said Molotov cocktails entering the house? Adt security sign in the front yard? 😆


----------



## Mike Xonox

Usernameforyou said:


> The roe riots is just another focal point to stir up feelings and protests. As with the virus. Like blm they will use it to focus your attention when it should be on other things. Anyways, have you thought about dead drop door brackets to prevent entry? Chicken wire over windows to prevent said Molotov cocktails entering the house? Adt security sign in the front yard? 😆


In Florida we have other potential issues that can cause havoc (see N.O. hurricane Katrina looting) other than political. I love the chicken wire idea and will buy a roll on my next hardware store run.


----------



## Usernameforyou

Yeah I guess you have FEMA gun confiscation problems too.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Usernameforyou said:


> Yeah I guess you have FEMA gun confiscation problems too.


All of my firearms were lost in an unfortunate boating accident.


----------



## Mr.penguin

I am buying a little air gun so I can annoy pests if you get my meaning.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Usernameforyou said:


> Yeah I guess you have FEMA gun confiscation problems too.


I don't have guns any more. I have cordless paper punches.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Mr.penguin said:


> I am buying a little air gun so I can annoy pests if you get my meaning.


I bought a crossbow


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Usernameforyou said:


> Yeah I guess you have FEMA gun confiscation problems too.


Won’t happen in my County in Florida. We are one of the most conservative with a very right wing sheriff.
Now, south of State Road 40 all bets are off.


----------



## Mike Xonox

rice paddy daddy said:


> Won’t happen in my County in Florida. We are one of the most conservative with a very right wing sheriff.
> Now, south of State Road 40 all bets are off.


I think with the exception of St Pete and Sarasota it would be more like south of state road 70 but I get your point.


----------



## Usernameforyou

I'm coming to think we are going to get a good understanding of the " give me liberty or give me death" quote. 😆 Patrick Henry was one of my ancestors. It kind of makes this point in time seem a little more poetic. I hope I don't disappoint 😆


----------



## CC Pereira

If leftist mobs (BLM, antifa, baby killers, CRT fans, A-Z people, shot pushers, etc.) riot (burn, loot, destroy, hurt or kill people) it is called a 'peaceful protest', but when sane patriotic people participate in actual peaceful protests, or even just remain silent, or don't agree and bend a knee to the leftist mobs, their activities are considered violent. Both groups of people could be doing exactly the same thing, and the leftist mobs would be described as peaceful and righteous, while others would be described as violent racists, bigots, terrorists, etc. 

I hope sane patriots who care about America, Americans, and truly righteous values, will at some point, put a stop to such stupidity. One person cannot do it alone though ... I think many of us will have to stand together to protect our country from complete destruction.


----------



## Mike Xonox

CC Pereira said:


> If leftist mobs (BLM, antifa, baby killers, CRT fans, A-Z people, shot pushers, etc.) riot (burn, loot, destroy, hurt or kill people) it is called a 'peaceful protest', but when sane patriotic people participate in actual peaceful protests, or even just remain silent, or don't agree and bend a knee to the leftist mobs, their activities are considered violent. Both groups of people could be doing exactly the same thing, and the leftist mobs would be described as peaceful and righteous, while others would be described as violent racists, bigots, terrorists, etc.
> 
> I hope sane patriots who care about America, Americans, and truly righteous values, will at some point, put a stop to such stupidity. One person cannot do it alone though ... I think many of us will have to stand together to protect our country from complete destruction.


Most seem to get caught up with the symptoms of the disease. The Pelosis, AOC's, Madmax Waters, and Abrams (and others) are the symptoms...The disease are the people who are voting for them...whatever the true number is. Voting will not stop it. You can count the Republicans with a backbone in DC on less than 1 hand. Until those disease people are dealt with nothing will change. If you debate my theory than answer me this...Since the late 1960's has anything really changed or are we just witnessing a pendulum swinging back and forth. The people who are a part of the disease are the ones outbreeding the rest of us. When the so-called "Red Tsunami" happens in a few months do you really think anything will change? We are losing time.


----------



## stowlin

The left won’t take it out of the inner cities much. Doubt manny preppers are there.


----------



## Kauboy

Could be announced tomorrow...
The court apparently updated their website calendar to include this Friday as a day for rulings to be released. Fridays are not normally designated for such actions.


----------



## Usernameforyou

Bread and circuses. Sit back and pop a few freedom fries in and watch.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> Could be announced tomorrow...
> The court apparently updated their website calendar to include this Friday as a day for rulings to be released. Fridays are not normally designated for such actions.


Nope, they are delaying it again.

BUT they did rule in favor of constitutional carry. I believe this was a case from NY and I bet the liberals go ballistic (pun intended) over this one.


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> Nope, they are delaying it again.


Did they announce something on it?


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> they did rule in favor of constitutional carry.


It wasn't a ruling on "constitutional carry", as many states know it.
It was a ruling stating that no "reason" must be required for a license to carry a concealed firearm to be issued.
NY required that applicants supply a justification for why they felt the need to defend themselves.


----------



## CC Pereira

Mike Xonox said:


> Most seem to get caught up with the symptoms of the disease. The Pelosis, AOC's, Madmax Waters, and Abrams (and others) are the symptoms...The disease are the people who are voting for them...whatever the true number is. Voting will not stop it. You can count the Republicans with a backbone in DC on less than 1 hand. Until those disease people are dealt with nothing will change. If you debate my theory than answer me this...Since the late 1960's has anything really changed or are we just witnessing a pendulum swinging back and forth. The people who are a part of the disease are the ones outbreeding the rest of us. When the so-called "Red Tsunami" happens in a few months do you really think anything will change? We are losing time.


Agreed ... except that in order to fix the problem of who votes for or against what, we also need to deal with the voter fraud problems. If any Tom, D**k, or Harry, from anywhere in the world, can vote multiple times, in multiple places, without voter ID, even if they are not alive or don't exist, and votes for one person can be taken away and given to their opponent, and representatives can vote against what the majority of the people they represent voted for, and entire states like Oregon are controlled by people in one major city (like Portland) ... then we have more voting problems than just who is voting for or against what.


----------



## MGNick

Mike Xonox said:


> All of my firearms were lost in an unfortunate boating accident.


If you have to hide them, they are worthless.


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> Nope, they are delaying it again.
> 
> BUT they did rule in favor of constitutional carry. I believe this was a case from NY and I bet the liberals go ballistic (pun intended) over this one.


Overturned today!


https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf





> We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled. The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision, including the one on which the defenders of Roe and Casey now chiefly rely—the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. That provision has been held to guarantee some rights that are not mentioned in the Constitution, but any such right must be “deeply rooted in this Nation’s history and tradition” and “implicit in the concept of ordered liberty.” Washington v. Glucksberg, 521 U. S. 702, 721 (1997) (internal quotation marks omitted). The right to abortion does not fall within this category.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy

Roe V. Wade Aborted In 198th Trimester


U.S.—After making it to the 198th trimester, Roe V. Wade has been aborted. Conceived all the way back on January 22, 1973, Roe V. Wade has been struck down after a decision was passed down today by the Supreme Court.




babylonbee.com







> Christians have been quick to comfort those upset by this action by reminding them that Roe V. Wade was just a clump of words and it's really not even viable until the 199th trimester anyway.


🤣


----------



## Mike Xonox

Kauboy said:


> Overturned today!
> 
> 
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf


Wheres my popcorn!


----------



## Kauboy

Just got a text from our church security lead. He's a peace officer in our area, and got an email from the local PD concerning unspecified threats from the "Jane's Revenge" group who've threatened to vandalize churches across the nation starting around 8pm.
He's asking any available security team members to hang out at the our church tonight to prevent what he hopes will be nothing at all.
We're not in a big city, and it's pretty red around here, but it only takes one crazy person to destroy a building with fire. I expect nothing will happen, but I'm in a much safer area than some.
Keep eyes open tonight folks.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Kauboy said:


> Just got a text from our church security lead. He's a peace officer in our area, and got an email from the local PD concerning unspecified threats from the "Jane's Revenge" group who've threatened to vandalize churches across the nation starting around 8pm.
> He's asking any available security team members to hang out at the our church tonight to prevent what he hopes will be nothing at all.
> We're not in a big city, and it's pretty red around here, but it only takes one crazy person to destroy a building with fire. I expect nothing will happen, but I'm in a much safer area than some.
> Keep eyes open tonight folks.


A quote from Aliens "Hey! I know we're all in strung-out shape, but _stay frosty_ and alert. We can't afford to let one of those bastards in here."


----------



## Mike Xonox

Saw this comment on another site that I happen to agree with

The American Civil War (AKA the War Between the States) never really ended. The armed conflict may have ceased but the battles in Congress (and elsewhere) have continued to be waged and this is simply another battle that has been fought long and hard by the opposing forces. And it cannot be declared over just yet for there are many who will insist on continuing the fight in and out of the courts and in the halls of Congress itself. The Civil War continues.


----------



## KellyDude

I'm over these commie terrorists rampaging without penalty while patriots are thrown in gulags.
Let this be the Summer of Kyles 🔫


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Speaking of the Civil War, I haven’t seen Democrats this angry since we freed their slaves.


----------



## ErickthePutz

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of the Civil War, I haven’t seen Democrats this angry since we freed their slaves.


Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


If you were paying attention, all Roe v Wade being overturned stated is that it's not a Constitutional right. If they are wrong, please point out that part of the Constitution.

What it did say is that it is up to the states to determine. But, maybe you don't think the states have the right to decide anything?


----------



## Weldman

ErickthePutz said:


> Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


Some should of swallowed, and this is perfect reason why.


----------



## ErickthePutz

Weldman said:


> Some should of swallowed, and this is perfect reason why.


That Moderators tolerate that kind of comment speaks volumes. I’m sure Rape and Abuse are also “good to go”?

THAT is exactly WHY you are the epitome of this forum. Uneducated mouth breathers fingering their guns, champing at the bit to “protect” their rental property, demanding respect while treating others as beneath them.

And you wonder WHY people think you’re nuts.
Thank you for proving my point on a platform that will always be discoverable.


----------



## ErickthePutz

inceptor said:


> If you were paying attention, all Roe v Wade being overturned stated is that it's not a Constitutional right. If they are wrong, please point out that part of the Constitution.
> 
> What it did say is that it is up to the states to determine. But, maybe you don't think the states have the right to decide anything?


Slavery is a violation at the Federal level. Or didn’t you get The Memo…


----------



## Weldman

ErickthePutz said:


> That Moderators tolerate that kind of comment speaks volumes. I’m sure Rape and Abuse are also “good to go”?
> 
> THAT is exactly WHY you are the epitome of this forum. Uneducated mouth breathers fingering their guns, champing at the bit to “protect” their rental property, demanding respect while treating others as beneath them.
> 
> And you wonder WHY people think you’re nuts.
> Thank you for proving my point on a platform that will always be discoverable.


You're welcome, anytime. Now I need to get my hands off the keyboard to keep fingering my gun's.


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> That Moderators tolerate that kind of comment speaks volumes. I’m sure Rape and Abuse are also “good to go”?
> 
> THAT is exactly WHY you are the epitome of this forum. Uneducated mouth breathers fingering their guns, champing at the bit to “protect” their rental property, demanding respect while treating others as beneath them.
> 
> And you wonder WHY people think you’re nuts.
> Thank you for proving my point on a platform that will always be discoverable.


I think you have all that backwards.


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> Slavery is a violation at the Federal level. Or didn’t you get The Memo…


And kindly tell me how Roe v Wade equals slavery?


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> Slavery is a violation at the Federal level. Or didn’t you get The Memo…


And you still haven't shown in the Constitution where abortion is a right.


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> *Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies* be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


And actually the ruling didn't say that. At all. What it does is give the right to control abortion back to the states where the people can rule on it.

Or are you saying that the people in each state aren't smart enough to decide for themselves what they want and don't want?


----------



## ErickthePutz

inceptor said:


> And actually the ruling didn't say that. At all. What it does is give the right to control abortion back to the states where the people can rule on it.
> 
> Or are you saying that the people in each state aren't smart enough to decide for themselves what they want and don't want?


Like slavery? That was a States Rights issue. Do you think that should be overturned as well then?


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> Like slavery? That was a States Rights issue. Do you think that should be overturned as well then?


You seem to be the only person talking about slavery. No one but you have mentioned that. Funny, huh?

I'm still waiting on the part of the Constitution that says abortion is a given right.


----------



## Kauboy

ErickthePutz said:


> Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


Women have full control over their bodies.
If you are implying they have control over the other body inside them, no... that body also has autonomy, and when the single individual nature has charged with keeping it safe is the same one that wishes to kill it, the law should step in and say no. Now, certain states can make the decision to do so, and others can make the decision not to.
The average human has one heart, one brain, two arms, two legs, ten fingers, and ten toes.
When that description changes to double all of the above as being one human, then your point about "their body" might have some merit.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> Women have full control over their bodies.
> If you are implying they have control over the other body inside them, no... that body also has autonomy, and when the single individual nature has charged with keeping it safe is the same one that wishes to kill it, the law should step in and say no. Now, certain states can make the decision to do so, and others can make the decision not to.
> The average human has one heart, one brain, two arms, two legs, ten fingers, and ten toes.
> When that description changes to double all of the above as being one human, then your point about "their body" might have some merit.


You also forgot to mention that there are easier ways to use contraceptives. I was going to say cheaper but since ALL taxpayers are picking up the bill for abortion.............


----------



## Mike Xonox

inceptor said:


> You seem to be the only person talking about slavery. No one but you have mentioned that. Funny, huh?
> 
> I'm still waiting on the part of the Constitution that says abortion is a given right.


Me thinks you may be wasting your time with this one. Leftists run on emotion not facts.


----------



## CC Pereira

ErickthePutz said:


> Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


This isn't about the control women have over their own bodies. It is about protecting the lives of unborn children. Actually, overturning Roe vs Wade isn't about women's bodies, or even the lives of unborn children. The effect of overturning Roe vs Wade is simply that the legality of abortion will be up to each state, which is how it should've been all along, because the U.S. constitution does not and never did even mention abortion, let alone any constitutional right to abortion.


----------



## CC Pereira

ErickthePutz said:


> That Moderators tolerate that kind of comment speaks volumes. I’m sure Rape and Abuse are also “good to go”?
> 
> THAT is exactly WHY you are the epitome of this forum. Uneducated mouth breathers fingering their guns, champing at the bit to “protect” their rental property, demanding respect while treating others as beneath them.
> 
> And you wonder WHY people think you’re nuts.
> Thank you for proving my point on a platform that will always be discoverable.


Rape and abuse are sooo unrelated to this thread.


----------



## CC Pereira

ErickthePutz said:


> Slavery is a violation at the Federal level. Or didn’t you get The Memo…


Slavery is sooo unrelated to this thread. Or didn't you get the memo ...


----------



## CC Pereira

Unfortunately, far too many people seem to believe that birth control and abortion are the same thing.

Sane responsible people on the other hand, understand that birth control is contraception (which is the prevention of conception, which prevents pregnancy, and kills no one), whereas abortion is the termination of pregnancy (which ends a pregnancy that is already in progress, and kills an unborn child).

Legally banning or limiting abortion does not in any way prevent a woman from being responsible (with abstinence, or using contraception, such as contraceptive pills or shots, IUD, condom, Queen Anne's lace, etc.). No one forces a woman be irresponsible, and no one prevents a woman from getting an abortion in a state where medically unnecessary abortions are legal.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Gonna try to get us back on track. So far the unrest has been "underwhelming" to say the least. I think the main reason is that other than fat ugly white libtard women and man-bun wearing subserviant non-men barely no one else cares.


----------



## Real Old Man

ErickthePutz said:


> Wouldn’t telling women they have NO control over THEIR bodies be a form of Slavery? Seems like it…


Not sure if you understand what the SCOTUS ruling means . Or what the function of the supreme court is. The SCOTUS has no power to create laws. That's the job of the legislature. Roe created a right that doesn't exist in the frame work of the constitution. The tenth amendment says those powers not given to Congress or the executive belong to the state or the individual.

And just for the record if an infant can survive out side the womb who will ensure his or her Rights are protected


----------



## inceptor

Mike Xonox said:


> Gonna try to get us back on track. So far the unrest has been "underwhelming" to say the least. I think the main reason is that other than fat ugly white libtard women and man-bun wearing subserviant non-men barely no one else cares.


I wouldn't count on this staying underwhelming. This could very well be the spark. We could very well see other sparks soon enough.

Sometimes it takes time and planning to get things in place. I look for the 4th to be the kick off. I could be wrong, and I certainly hope I am, but I don't think so.


----------



## CC Pereira

Maybe knowing that patriotic law abiding gun owning citizens have had just as much time to prepare for protecting themselves and the values they believe in, as extremists have had to prepare for violent protesting, has made some difference?


----------



## Mike Xonox

inceptor said:


> I wouldn't count on this staying underwhelming. This could very well be the spark. We could very well see other sparks soon enough.
> 
> Sometimes it takes time and planning to get things in place. I look for the 4th to be the kick off. I could be wrong, and I certainly hope I am, but I don't think so.





inceptor said:


> I wouldn't count on this staying underwhelming. This could very well be the spark. We could very well see other sparks soon enough.
> 
> Sometimes it takes time and planning to get things in place. I look for the 4th to be the kick off. I could be wrong, and I certainly hope I am, but I don't think so.


I have seen a few articles where July 4th may be a trigger. I think the issue here is the lack of BLM and Antifa at least from what I have seen so far. I dont think either one cares about abortion they only care about destroying the USA as we have known it.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Kauboy

KUSA said:


>


I'm stealing this.


----------



## inceptor

Mike Xonox said:


> I have seen a few articles where July 4th may be a trigger. I think the issue here is the lack of BLM and Antifa at least from what I have seen so far. I dont think either one cares about abortion they only care about destroying the USA as we have known it.


Jane's Revenge has stated they are part of Antifa. I do believe Antifa has stated their goal is a socialist country, so yeah, I expect them to be part of it also.

And if you think about it, what a better time to start ending independence than on Independence Day?


----------



## Mike Xonox

inceptor said:


> Jane's Revenge has stated they are part of Antifa. I do believe Antifa has stated their goal is a socialist country, so yeah, I expect them to be part of it also.
> 
> And if you think about it, what a better time to start ending independence than on Independence Day?


"Cant argue with a confident man"-(from Original "Assault on Precinct 13")


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Howzabout you white males stfu and let the woman decide?


----------



## One Shot

Violence has started with peaceful protesters throwing bottles, rocks at the police and one idiot burned a cop with a torch .....in Calif were Abortions are still legal, it's going to be a hot summer.









LAPD arrest man accused of attacking officer with torch during abortion rights protests


A man who allegedly attacked a police officer with a “makeshift flamethrower” during Friday night’s abortion rights demonstration in downtown Los Angeles has been arrested and is …




ktla.com


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

One Shot said:


> Violence has started with peaceful protesters throwing bottles, rocks at the police and one idiot burned a cop with a torch .....in Calif were Abortions are still legal, it's going to be a hot summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAPD arrest man accused of attacking officer with torch during abortion rights protests
> 
> 
> A man who allegedly attacked a police officer with a “makeshift flamethrower” during Friday night’s abortion rights demonstration in downtown Los Angeles has been arrested and is …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com


"Hang Mike Pence! Hang Mike Pence!"

Oops, sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

inceptor said:


> ..since ALL taxpayers are picking up the bill for abortion.............


You can pay for it now, or pay for it later. Your call. You gonna adopt an unwanted child? Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## inceptor

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Howzabout you white males stfu and let the woman decide?


I know it's a hard concept for some to understand. But that WAS the decision. Give it back to the people to decide, not the federal govt which IS mostly male.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

inceptor said:


> I know it's a hard concept for some to understand. But that WAS the decision. Give it back to the people to decide, not the federal govt which IS mostly male.


The majority of the US public (64%) favor Roe vs. Wade. How does the SCOTUS botch _that_ one?


----------



## Mike Xonox

Mr. Krinkle said:


> The majority of the US public (64%) favor Roe vs. Wade. How does the SCOTUS botch _that_ one?


This thread was to discuss the unrest not debate the abortion issue...we won...get over it.


----------



## inceptor

Mr. Krinkle said:


> The majority of the US public (64%) favor Roe vs. Wade. How does the SCOTUS botch _that_ one?


I know that the Constitution is very hard to understand. SCOTUS ruled that there is no provision in the Constitution for a guaranteed abortion. I may have missed it but I don't think abortion is even mentioned in the Constitution.

The Supreme Court rules on Constitutional issues, they don't, or at least not supposed to, create new laws.

But soon enough you and @ErickthePutz will have your socialism and y'all should be very happy.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Mike Xonox said:


> This thread was to discuss the unrest not debate the abortion issue...we won...get over it.


Ah, yes. Just like election frauds were proven to be non-existent. We won, get over it.

You don't want to discuss how unrest over the SCOTUS decision steamrolled over the popular vote in an unrest thread?

Got it.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

inceptor said:


> But soon enough you and @ErickthePutz will have your socialism and y'all should be very happy.


Can't happen soon enough. Can't wait to be happy.


----------



## Mike Xonox

inceptor said:


> I know that the Constitution is very hard to understand. SCOTUS ruled that there is no provision in the Constitution for a guaranteed abortion. I may have missed it but I don't think abortion is even mentioned in the Constitution.
> 
> The Supreme Court rules on Constitutional issues, they don't, or at least not supposed to, create new laws.
> 
> But soon enough you and @ErickthePutz will have your socialism and y'all should be very happy.


I dont agree with your last sentence I believe this is a turning point. The libtards talk a lot of crap but in general go after poor defenseless people in libtard controlled dunghole cities. Why do you think people are leaving in droves from the northern dungholes and moving to places like Florida and Texas. Roe/Wade is just the beginning! People are starting to wake up and challenging school boards. Look what recently happened in Virginia. Better days are ahead as soon as we get the kid toucher out of the White House along with his idiot sycophants.


----------



## inceptor

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ah, yes. Just like election frauds were proven to be non-existent. We won, get over it.
> 
> *You don't want to discuss how unrest over the SCOTUS decision steamrolled over the popular vote in an unrest thread?*
> 
> Got it.


So SCOTUS should rule on popular opinion and not the rule of law? I didn't know the popular vote could override the law of the land. Who knew?

By fixing a ruling that was unconstitutional, they decided to follow the Constitution. I'm sorry your feelings got hurt. I would give you a tissue, but you're not here.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Priceless!!!









CITIZEN FREE PRESS


The Greatest News Site On The Internet. Home of CFP Nation.




citizenfreepress.com


----------



## ErickthePutz

inceptor said:


> I know that the Constitution is very hard to understand. SCOTUS ruled that there is no provision in the Constitution for a guaranteed abortion. I may have missed it but I don't think abortion is even mentioned in the Constitution.
> 
> The Supreme Court rules on Constitutional issues, they don't, or at least not supposed to, create new laws.
> 
> But soon enough you and @ErickthePutz will have your socialism and y'all should be very happy.


Bwahahahaha! You’re funny. 
So you believe in the right to own human beings then, if your state decrees it.


----------



## Kauboy

Mr. Krinkle said:


> You don't want to discuss how unrest over the SCOTUS decision steamrolled over the popular vote in an unrest thread?


We are not now, nor have we ever been, a majority-rule democracy. That was by design.
We are a society that functions using a foundational set of laws, and adds to them via democratically elected representatives who campaign to vote on our behalf.
There is no such thing as "the popular vote" in our legislative process.
This should have been covered in your civics class.

I'm sorry the constitution is happening to you. 😢

As for allowing women to decide...
I believe all women should have the choice to engage in the ONLY activity that can lead to pregnancy. If that choice is not given, and the activity is forced, even though that is not the fault of the resultant child, then and only then do I believe the woman should be given another choice. (life-threatening issues aside)
Adults should be free to make the decision to have sex. They should expect the consequences of doing so in an unprotected way. Once they've willfully created a new human life together, that life should be protected. If we restore the sanctity and value of human life back into society, the mother will assume the role of protector once again.


----------



## Kauboy

ErickthePutz said:


> Bwahahahaha! You’re funny.
> So you believe in the right to own human beings then, if your state decrees it.


Owning people as slaves was made illegal by constitutional amendment, meaning the states collectively outlawed it, via ratification, at the federal level.


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> So you believe in the right to own human beings then, if your state decrees it.


I don't know why you are obsessed with owning people. That seems odd to me, but what do I know, I'm not a shrink. There are countries you can move to and fulfill your fantasy. I found a list for you, It may help with your fantasy.









15 Countries Where Slavery Is Still Legal


Despite the horrible truths and reality of modern day slavery, many will be shocked to find that little to no action is taken by governments.




www.theclever.com


----------



## Demitri.14

ErickthePutz said:


> Bwahahahaha! You’re funny.
> So you believe in the right to own human beings then, if your state decrees it.


Being a moron is no way to go thru life. Up until the 13th amendment, The states had that right. Some chose to own slaves others did not. The founding fathers allowed for changes in the constitution, but they never intended for just a few people be able to make those changes. Would you want Whoopie Goldberg or AOC being able to make any change they wanted ?


----------



## inceptor

Demitri.14 said:


> Would you want Whoopie Goldberg or AOC being able to make any change they wanted ?


Asking @ErickthePutz that is a dumb question. Of course he would.


----------



## Real Old Man

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ah, yes. Just like election frauds were proven to be non-existent. We won, get over it.
> 
> You don't want to discuss how unrest over the SCOTUS decision steamrolled over the popular vote in an unrest thread?
> 
> Got it.


We're not a popularity type country. We're a Republic. The constitution is structured to ensure that the minority don't get run rough shod over. In this case the unborn child in a woman's womb he can't express his desires so the Republic must stand to protect his and the individual state's right


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

"Being a moron is no way to go thru life."

Ah, name calling. Nice.

It really makes me wonder why so many preppers on this forum are so antagonistic.


----------



## Real Old Man

Mr. Krinkle said:


> "Being a moron is no way to go thru life."
> 
> Ah, name calling. Nice.
> 
> It really makes me wonder why so many preppers on this forum are so antagonistic.


Maybe cause you aren't too bright


----------



## inceptor

Real Old Man said:


> We're not a popularity type country. We're a Republic. The constitution is structured to ensure that the minority don't get run rough shod over.


Most people call this a democracy. Ben Franklin put it best: Democracy is 2 wolves and a lamb deciding what to have for dinner. Democracy is mob rule.

We are a Republic. So the large states do not control the small states. Rhode Island has an equal say as does New York.


----------



## ErickthePutz

inceptor said:


> I don't know why you are obsessed with owning people. That seems odd to me, but what do I know, I'm not a shrink. There are countries you can move to and fulfill your fantasy. I found a list for you, It may help with your fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Countries Where Slavery Is Still Legal
> 
> 
> Despite the horrible truths and reality of modern day slavery, many will be shocked to find that little to no action is taken by governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theclever.com


Man. Sooooo off base. But what do you figure from a bunch of people wishing that society would crumble so they can kill off those that they feel are subhuman. Most of you live in this fantasy, and this thread is another example. You’re the ones demanding to tell people who they can marry and women what to do with their bodies, not me.

Please show me ANYWHERE I said I wanted slavery or condone it. I’m waiting…


----------



## inceptor

ErickthePutz said:


> Man. Sooooo off base. But what do you figure from a bunch of people wishing that society would crumble so they can kill off those that they feel are subhuman. Most of you live in this fantasy, and this thread is another example. You’re the ones demanding to tell people who they can marry and women what to do with their bodies, not me.
> 
> Please show me ANYWHERE I said I wanted slavery or condone it. I’m waiting…


1. There is nowhere on this board where people have stated who could marry who.

2. No one has stated what you can or can't do with your body. I don't even want that picture. If you're referring to the SCOTUS ruling, they didn't either, if you bothered to read it. All they stated was that it wasn't a Constitution right to have an abortion. They tossed the decision back to the states. Let the people of each state decide. Maybe you think the people aren't smart enough to make that decision themselves.

3. Slavery. You are the only one talking about this. It seems that you're obsessed with it. The logical conclusion is that maybe it is a fetish for you.


----------



## Kauboy

ErickthePutz said:


> Man. Sooooo off base. But what do you figure from a bunch of people wishing that society would crumble so they can kill off those that they feel are subhuman. Most of you live in this fantasy, and this thread is another example. You’re the ones demanding to tell people who they can marry and women what to do with their bodies, not me.
> 
> Please show me ANYWHERE I said I wanted slavery or condone it. I’m waiting…


Please show anywhere that anyone said they wanted to tell people who they can marry or what women can do with _*their*_ bodies.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Being new here but not new to forums I am pleased with the response my post has gotten. However I am disappointed that we have allowed 1 person to not only change the subject matter from what the OP was intended for but also that 2 moderators are the ones still engaging with this guy.


----------



## Kauboy

Mike Xonox said:


> Being new here but not new to forums I am pleased with the response my post has gotten. However I am disappointed that we have allowed 1 person to not only change the subject matter from what the OP was intended for but also that 2 moderators are the ones still engaging with this guy.


Thems the breaks...
You control what you post. You can't control what happens next.


----------



## inceptor

Mike Xonox said:


> Being new here but not new to forums I am pleased with the response my post has gotten. However I am disappointed that we have allowed 1 person to not only change the subject matter from what the OP was intended for but also that 2 moderators are the ones still engaging with this guy.





Mike Xonox said:


> Being new here but not new to forums I am pleased with the response my post has gotten. However I am disappointed that we have allowed 1 person to not only change the subject matter from what the OP was intended for but also that 2 moderators are the ones still engaging with this guy.


Good thread. Don't let the morons get to you.


----------



## CC Pereira

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Howzabout you white males stfu and let the woman decide?


Actually, I'm a half native American female, thanx. Lots of people, both male and female, of all races, believe in the right to life for all humans, of all ages, including unborn children.

I think at some point people may have to determine and accept when life begins, so that we can determine and accept when human rights begin.

IMO, life begins at fertilization and conception, so human rights begin at fertilization and conception. If a person is unable to protect their own human rights (due to being too young, too old, too weak, too sick, too handicapped, psychologically unable, etc.), then I have no problem with others doing it for them. If a woman is unable or unwilling to protect the human rights of an unborn child in her womb, then I have no problem with others doing that job for her.

The subject of abortion iteslf, also involves not just women, but also their babies, and the men who women are impregnated by.


----------



## CC Pereira

Mr. Krinkle said:


> The majority of the US public (64%) favor Roe vs. Wade. How does the SCOTUS botch _that_ one?


How did you botch the numbers? And who are you to speak for the majority of Americans?


----------



## CC Pereira

ErickthePutz said:


> Man. Sooooo off base. But what do you figure from a bunch of people wishing that society would crumble so they can kill off those that they feel are subhuman. Most of you live in this fantasy, and this thread is another example. You’re the ones demanding to tell people who they can marry and women what to do with their bodies, not me.
> 
> Please show me ANYWHERE I said I wanted slavery or condone it. I’m waiting…


Overturning Roe vs Wade has nothing at all to do with slavery, dehumanizing anyone, killing anyone who has already been born, marriage, or controlling the bodies of women. It is actually much simpler. Overturning Roe vs Wade was simply about upholding the U.S. Constitution, by allowing each state to make its own laws regarding abortion. That's it. Civil rest after the overturning of Roe vs Wade is only about the childish and violent temper tantrums that so many pro-abortionists have been participating in, due to the decision to overturn Roe vs Wade. That's it. Not all the other unrelated stuff that you add to it.


----------



## Kauboy

Mr. Krinkle said:


> The majority of the US public (64%) favor Roe vs. Wade. How does the SCOTUS botch _that_ one?


Latest poll from Rasmussen says otherwise:








Abortion: Half of Voters Approve Supreme Court Ruling


Even though more voters identify as pro-choice than pro-life, full half of them approve of the recent Supreme Court ruling that overturned the 1973 Roe v. Wade decision.




www.rasmussenreports.com






> A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone and online survey finds that 50% of Likely U.S. voters approve of the Supreme Court abortion ruling, including 38% who Strongly Approve of the decision, which means that each state can now determine its own laws regarding abortion. Forty-five percent (45%) disapprove of the Supreme Court’s new ruling, including 38% who Strongly Disapprove.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

There was a small demonstration here after the ruling but it was very orderly. Actually with a few exceptions from what I've seen almost all the protests have been peaceful. Even if I disagree with a cause I've got no problem with people exercising their Constitutional rights for free speech.


----------



## Mike Xonox

NotTooProudToHide said:


> There was a small demonstration here after the ruling but it was very orderly. Actually with a few exceptions from what I've seen almost all the protests have been peaceful. Even if I disagree with a cause I've got no problem with people exercising their Constitutional rights for free speech.


Protesting in front of judges homes=not peaceful. Fire bombing medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Graffiti threatening harm on medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Crashing church services=not peaceful. Trying to assassinate a judge=not peaceful. Nice Try.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mike Xonox said:


> Protesting in front of judges homes=not peaceful. Fire bombing medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Graffiti threatening harm on medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Crashing church services=not peaceful. Trying to assassinate a judge=not peaceful. Nice Try.


How do you know any or all those thing happened during the protests mentioned?


----------



## Real Old Man

Back Pack Hack said:


> How do you know any or all those thing happened during the protests mentioned?


Have you had your head buried in the sand for the last few weeks? I guess you don't remember the peaceful protests in the summer of 2020.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Real Old Man said:


> Have you had your head buried in the sand for the last few weeks? I guess you don't remember the peaceful protests in the summer of 2020.


You need to pay attention. The thread is about what happened after Row v Wade was overturned... just in the past week. And the post was specifically about protests that ONE person observed in ONE location. 

I was not referring ALL the 'peaceful protests' that happened over two years ago.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Back Pack Hack said:


> How do you know any or all those thing happened during the protests mentioned?


I am not going to fall for your leading and attempt to steer the narrative. You believe what you want.


----------



## Real Old Man

Mike Xonox said:


> I am not going to fall for your leading and attempt to steer the narrative. You believe what you want.


Guess that the supreme court marshall calling for DOJ intervention to prosecute current protesters isn't true. These protesters should be shown the same consideration shown those from Jan 6th. Locked up no bail for eighteen months without a hearing,


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Mike Xonox said:


> Protesting in front of judges homes=not peaceful. Fire bombing medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Graffiti threatening harm on medical centers and churches=not peaceful. Crashing church services=not peaceful. Trying to assassinate a judge=not peaceful. Nice Try.


I spent the evening post decision watching live streams from various protests and ended up turning off all of them because it was a bunch of people walking around chanting the same boring slogans. I'm not saying everyone was peaceful, there where examples of violence and those that perpetrated violence should be dealt with by the law but this was NOTHING on the scale like what we saw post George Floyd.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mike Xonox said:


> I am not going to fall for your leading and attempt to steer the narrative. You believe what you want.


I'll interpret that as you _don't_ know.


----------



## Mike Xonox

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'll interpret that as you _don't_ know.


Could not care less how you interpret. Your ignored as of now









Maryland, Virginia govs respond to letter from Supreme Court marshal calling on them to protect justices


The governors of Virginia and Maryland have responded to a letter from the Supreme Court's top-ranking security official calling on them to protect the homes of justices.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mike Xonox said:


> Could not care less how you interpret. Your ignored as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland, Virginia govs respond to letter from Supreme Court marshal calling on them to protect justices
> 
> 
> The governors of Virginia and Maryland have responded to a letter from the Supreme Court's top-ranking security official calling on them to protect the homes of justices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


And what does this link have to do with the protest in question? There were protests in my area as well. Were judges threatened? Were buildings burned? Were medical centers firebombed? Were any church services 'crashed'? How much graffiti was put up?

*FACT is: you have NO idea.* Toss out as many links as you like. You're just blowing smoke out your azz.

Oh, and it's "you're", not "your".


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Back Pack Hack said:


> And what does this link have to do with the protest in question? There were protests in my area as well. Were judges threatened? Were buildings burned? Were medical centers firebombed? Were any church services 'crashed'? How much graffiti was put up?
> 
> *FACT is: you have NO idea.* Toss out as many links as you like. You're just blowing smoke out your azz.
> 
> Oh, and it's "you're", not "your".


His posts remind me of a certain someone who is no longer here. Don't engage with trolls, it brings your blood pressure up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NotTooProudToHide said:


> His posts remind me of a certain someone who is no longer here. Don't engage with trolls, it brings your blood pressure up.


Types like this are a dime a dozen. Doesn't affect my BP one bit.


----------



## Mr.penguin

This post has really attracted traffic. A lot of arguments about abortion. Not much about the unrest. I was pro-choice for many years in my youth but as I grew older and though prayer I changed my opinion. When two people have sex there is an unspoken contract they sign to care for any babies they make together. It seems weird that people do the one thing that can lead to a pregnancy then they act surprised when the women gets pregnant. What are people learning in school I wonder? I'm going the next pro-life rally in my left leaning state and it is going to be epic.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mr.penguin said:


> ....... What are people learning in school I wonder? .........


They're learning men can have periods.


----------



## Real Old Man

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're learning men can have periods.


Must be y I get cranky every month


----------

